# Instruction question - gift?



## relapse98 (Oct 13, 2010)

I would like to know whats proper.

The brother instructing me of course is spending as many hours as I am. After I'm done, that will be an great number. Is it proper to get him a gift to thank him of giving me his time?

Thanks,

relapse98


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 13, 2010)

relapse98 said:


> I would like to know whats proper.
> 
> The brother instructing me of course is spending as many hours as I am. After I'm done, that will be an great number. Is it proper to get him a gift to thank him of giving me his time?
> 
> ...



Absolutely! I bought a Masonic watch for my instructor.


----------



## owls84 (Oct 13, 2010)

I gave a Masonic pocket knife to a guy that regularly helps me. I think it is a nice gesture.


----------



## Jamesb (Oct 13, 2010)

In addition to getting the gift of the Work from my instructor; he is one of my best friends (now) I bought him a key fob like mine.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 13, 2010)

Gifting is an awesome idea, I got my instuctor a masonic pocket knife as a thank you.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Oct 13, 2010)

I got mine dinner. Although as you get older all of your money is stored up front in the belly lol.


----------



## David Duke (Oct 13, 2010)

A gift would be good and I bought my instuctor one (a masonic knife) and he was very appreciative but it wasn't until I had taught my first student all three degrees that he told me we were even. In other words he wanted me to "pay it forward".


----------



## mark! (Oct 13, 2010)

I honestly believe the greatest gift would be to pay it forward.  I gave my teacher a masonic wall clock, and numerous lunches.  I just asked him if there was anything masonic related that he wanted, or had his eye on.  The clock was something he'd always wanted but never got for some reason.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 14, 2010)

I gave my instructor a GLoT belt buckle.


----------



## 6229 MAC (Oct 14, 2010)

Any act of gratitude for time well spent is a TRUE Masonic virtue...
Great question and the response is equal.


----------



## MacFie (Oct 14, 2010)

I pyrographed the square and compasses into a piece of pine


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Oct 15, 2010)

I gave mine a masonic points cover for his bike.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 16, 2010)

I gave mine a framed print of an old lithograph of bringing to light.  

He gave me a monitor when I was raised.  Ive done the same for every Brother Ive been the instructor for.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 16, 2010)

Wingnut said:


> He gave me a monitor when I was raised.  Ive done the same for every Brother Ive been the instructor for.


 
Your Lodge doesn't give the new MM's Monitors when they're raised?


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 16, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Your Lodge doesn't give the new MM's Monitors when they're raised?


 
No, in fact none of the lodges Ive been a member of have.


----------



## mark! (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm trying to remember if we got law books as well when we were raised, but we got Monitors.  During our MM ceremony, we received the monitor, apron, presentation Bible, and I believe the law book.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 17, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Your Lodge doesn't give the new MM's Monitors when they're raised?



This is interesting. My lodge gives the newly initiated Brother a copy of the "Monitor" the same evening as his EA degree. I assumed that this was the normal protocol for all Texas lodges. I am not sure why some lodges choose to wait until the MM degree to share this book with them or to not share it at all.

As structured as the GLoTX is in most protocol I am surprised at this variance in occurrence.


----------



## David Duke (Oct 17, 2010)

We don't give a monitor or law book either, I am planning on trying to get the lodge to up our degree fees (they are currently $50.00 per degree) to cover the cost of presenting each new MM a monitor,law book and bible upon being raised.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 17, 2010)

We wait to give the Monitor because there's things in it that might tend to confuse an EA or FC, and we want them to concentrate on learning their work. Most all Lodges around here give the Monitor & apron at the end of the MM degree. We also present a Bible. Normally we give a law book to incoming JW's.


----------



## David Duke (Oct 17, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> We wait to give the Monitor because there's things in it that might tend to confuse an EA or FC, and we want them to concentrate on learning their work.......


 
Exactly the reason we don't give a monitor to an EA or FC; I have typed up the working tools of both degrees and give them to my students to learn on there own, normally by the time I have them to the end of the first section they STILL don't have them down and we work it through together after that.


----------



## Traveling Man (Oct 17, 2010)

As my masonic mentor passed before I was raised I had a masonic stained glass window made and dedicated to him; it is displayed in my mother lodge.


----------

